# Back in St Joseph Bay



## fairweather (May 8, 2019)

I got a chance to go over to PSJ today and fish in the bay for the first time since the hurricane. I sure have been missing that place! I went out again with Capt. Dan Van Treese, Perfect Cast Charters. Winds were blowing pretty strong out of the south, but the water was nice and Capt. Dan really got us on the fish. We easily got a two-man limit, and released a whole lot more. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## 4HAND (May 8, 2019)

Y'all had a good day!


----------



## crappiecatchin (May 9, 2019)

Nice fish Capt Dan is the man.


----------



## Rabun (May 9, 2019)

Man that's a gator!  Thanks for the report and Glad to hear the bay is holding fish!  I'll be there in a few weeks.


----------



## dirtnap (May 9, 2019)

I love that place. We actually had a cabin rented at Cape San Blas for 2 weeks this summer but obviously it’s not there anymore, sure hate it for the folks down there. Any report on how things are coming along on the Cape


----------



## fairweather (May 9, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> I love that place. We actually had a cabin rented at Cape San Blas for 2 weeks this summer but obviously it’s not there anymore, sure hate it for the folks down there. Any report on how things are coming along on the Cape



The cape is kind of a mixed bag. Some places look just fine and have probably already been repaired. Some are being actively repaired. Some are heavily damaged and don't seem to have any work in progress. And, sadly, some places are simply gone without a trace. The road is being worked on in places. It's down to one lane at the Stump Hole. The beach renourishment project is due to start in August. It's desperately needed because the surf is lapping up on the pilings on some homes. There's a lot of tree damage but not as much as I expected to see. Scallop Cove and the Trading Post are both open.

The State has made the decision to finish closing in the breach at the park, do dune restoration, and rebuild the campgrounds and cabins. The breach was about 900 feet wide right after the hurricane if I remember correctly, but when I was there yesterday it looked to be only about 30 feet wide with the tide ripping through. The breach has been naturally filling in and I guess the State is going to finish the job so they can rebuild the road and bring in utilities to the developed part of the park.


----------



## bany (May 9, 2019)

I was there last week. Fairweather summoned it up very well. Wish I would’ve hooked up with Capt. Dan. We had a boat day planned but it fell apart? 
Nice catch!


----------



## Rabun (May 15, 2019)

bany said:


> I was there last week. Fairweather summoned it up very well. Wish I would’ve hooked up with Capt. Dan. We had a boat day planned but it fell apart?
> Nice catch!



Is the St Joe Marina back up and running...fuel and restaurant?


----------



## bany (May 15, 2019)

Negative Rabun. The bathroom at the sea wall might be okay. Everything is gone or still being removed. Total loss. Blue water and the pig are fine, other parts of town running also. Several places on or close to the bay are gone or still damaged


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 16, 2019)

Did blue water reopen, I thought they closed permanently


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 16, 2019)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Did blue water reopen, I thought they closed permanently



Bluewater is open. Half Hitch is closed.


----------



## Rabun (May 17, 2019)

bany said:


> Negative Rabun. The bathroom at the sea wall might be okay. Everything is gone or still being removed. Total loss. Blue water and the pig are fine, other parts of town running also. Several places on or close to the bay are gone or still damaged


Sorry to hear that. Thanks for the info. I'll be down in three weeks with the boat. Hope finding fuel won't be an issue.


----------



## bany (May 17, 2019)

Blue water is fine. There is gas in port st. Joe. Scallop cove is open and has fuel. Trading post out there is fine and Weber still there with the best donuts on the planet. Presnell is going strong too. Simons bayou ice machine is toast. St joe shrimp co. Original location is gone, other store on cape is open and fine. There are a couple private rv sites in good shape also.


----------



## Deerhead (May 17, 2019)

What about Sun Set Coastal & Triple Tails.  Can't wait to get me some Weber donuts!


----------



## bany (May 19, 2019)

Toast Deerhead! Sorry.?


----------



## Duff (May 19, 2019)

Man, sorry to hear. Going to the cape for the usual 4th vacation. I know it won’t be the same but we want to support those folks all we can. Is the piggly wiggly still open?


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 20, 2019)

Duff said:


> Is the piggly wiggly still open?



yes


----------



## Deerhead (May 23, 2019)

Sorry to hear about all the damage.  I guess it will be like it use to be.  When we with the 1st there was only one place to eat and the original Piggly Wiggly. We will plan to cook more meals.  Thanks for the info.


----------

